# Klassenhierarchie in Eclipse



## beetofen (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich versuche grad unter Eclipse ein Plugin zu schreiben. Dabei soll man dann auf einen Button klicken können und dann soll sich ein neues Fenster öffnen. In dem Fenster soll dann eine Klassenhierarchie angezeigt werden.
Eclipse muss doch im Kern sicherlich irgendwo eine Hierarchie vom aktuellen Projekt gespeichert haben, oder? Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich da rankomme?
Ich vermute, dass man da irgendwie über den Arbeitsbereichskern, also IRessource mit den Schnittstellen IFile, IFolder, IProject und IWorkspaceRoot rankommt. Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen und kann mir helfen?

mfg, beetofen


----------



## Roar (14. Mai 2005)

du meinst sowas wie die Hierachy view die schon standartmäßig dabei is?


----------



## beetofen (14. Mai 2005)

Naja, eher wie ein Klassendiagramm. Dazu müsste man natürlich erstmal wissen, welche Klassenvererbungen und Methoden es gibt.


----------

